# 30 Gallon iwagumi: Nature's Redemption



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

FTS































































Close up on the HC


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Well done! The rocks are well chosen and placed, I look forward to seeing the plants filled in.


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

wow that hardscape is amazing. your tank is going to look great when its filled in!


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

WHAT?! It's not ADA? blasphemy. j/k. looks great! your scape makes your 30 gal look huge.


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

Awesome!

I like the use of algae. Or is that some sort of color added to the rock? Don't try to get rid of it it looks 5 stars. Will those creeper things grow much taller?

The only thing I would change with that is let the hairgrass grow more and add something in a corner, like carolina fanwort, with like anubias in front. Just in a corner though.


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. Ive just planted the hairgrass 2 days ago; havent really filled in. The creeper things are called hemianthus callitrichoides but alot of poeple here just call it HC. And no it wont grow taller but will overlap each other till it kills the bottom plant causing trouble. Regular pruning required


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Darn I forgot to put up pictures of the setup.. lol well here it is...































Sorry for the bad quality. was it a rush to get it done..




























Enjoy


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Heres an edited pic of what the tank looks like now


----------



## priv_sim (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice start! I am sure it will fill in nicely. Love layout and algae on hardscape ;]
What substrate is that?


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

The substrate is Red sea Florabase. 

Why are my cardinal tetras dying at least 1 per day. Is it co2 because i added them in a fully cycled tank and slowly drip acclimated. Please help!


Thanks, Ian


----------



## Cactus Bastard (Jun 5, 2007)

I expect you're anxiously waiting for your groundcover to completely cover your substrate in a lush carpet, but I think the HC looks REALLY awesome the way it is right now (the hairgrass still needs to grow in for a while). When you can still see the substrate in places, it looks very natural, and emphasizes the delicacy of your plants. I've always loved being in the mountains and seeing small plants struggling against the odds to survive, I really find that beautiful.
Here are a couple of pictures I've taken that show the kind of imagery I'm talking about, the rocks are even the same color 


















This last picture shows how bare substrate borders the larger rocks. That in particular is what I like so much about your tank as it sits now.


----------



## crabcake (Dec 19, 2007)

that's nice. i really like the algae on the rocks. has the algae stayed like that for a while?

somewhat larger rocks would scale somewhat better with that size of frame. if you have image editing software try cropping the top several inches of tank space and i bet it will help compositiont.


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yea the algae has been staying like this awhile. i really like the algae as it shows a constrast with the rest of the rest therefore i didnt take it out. thanks for the suggestion ill try and crop a few inches of the top


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

This tank is amazing, and it shows that you don't need ADA to make it look nice.
Plus it's hard to get ADA stuff here =/ . 

PS. pm me about the whole dry ferts thing.
Also i'm 16 and have been in the hobby two years as well ;P .

Where the heck did you get your rocks btw?


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

well yea its very hard to get ADA stuff here in canada and all a tank does is hold in some water and a scape. I got my rocks from Big als. its called zebra rock. It has some nice groves that gives it character


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

wow your tank looks beautiful!!


----------



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

That is a really really awesome setup. I've been a fan of iwagumi, but have only seen it done on smaller tanks. Your tank is really an inspiration.

On the rocks, what gives it that green tint? Well-placed algae? A moss?


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow. awesome looking tank. yeah, the rock placement is perfect!!! how are your cardinals doing? any better?


----------



## Coral Keeper (Sep 14, 2007)

Beautiful tank!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info iantan!
I'll be hitting up the BigAls here in Edmonton sometime during the week so hopefully i can pick up some rocks then (; .
Keep it up, this tank looks pree relaxing.


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for the nice comments. Ive found out the reason why the cardinals are dying. Its because of the protein layer which is built up on the surface. This blocks the oxygen from entering the tank and therefore die from co2 posioning. I found a fix for this by aereating the tank at night when plants do not use co2 to photosynthesis. This also provides the fishes with oxygen and breaks up the protein layer in order for oxygen to diffuse into the tank when lights are on. The air pump turns on 1 hr after lights goes off and turns off 1 hr before light turns on. This way it does not disrupt co2 for the plants.


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

FTS




































Downoi









Top View


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW. VERYYYY NICE.
thats a great looking tank, everything is growing in very well. i like the downoi. are you going to try blyxa as well?
do you like the background color? i was thinking of trying black out but usually everyone uses white with iwagumi style. would you change yours?


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

I like the downoi too, it really matches with HC. Its very hard to nice blyxa and i found it once and it was in very bad condition and did not make it through my tank. I like my background as it really expands the look of my tank. Shortly ill try the white background; ive seen iwagumi with a white background which is pretty nice. Once i get my eheim 2213 setup ill try it with no background.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks nice, where are you from?
I'd like to get some downoi myself.
But nice downoi, hope this tank works out nicely.


----------



## MrAL (May 14, 2008)

Tank looks incredible. Great job.


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

umm i also got the downoi at Big als. They were very healthy and was already growing shoots left and right. I think im gonna move the randomly downoi in the middle to the corners as it distracts the view of the focal point.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

this iwagumi looks amazing!!! what plant is that you are using for carpet???


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks. Im using hemianthus Callitrichoides for my carpet foregound. i did a few changes over the past days. I moved the downoi from middle to the sides becasue it grows about 3 inches and which will distract from the focal point. I also hooked my my eheim 2213 with a set of lily pipes knock-off from ebay.
Anyhow here are some pictures of the tank.

FTS without equipments






























Lily Pipe Intake










Lily Pipe Output


----------



## SeaSerpant (Feb 20, 2008)

I hope your planning to enter that into a contest. I think it could win more than one award. It looks amazing.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

nice lily pipes, how long did you have to wait for them to come in? were they from asia?


----------



## Pinto (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow, looks nice.
I like the way you distribute your substrate.


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks. i guess i could enter it in some contest. Yeah i got my lily pipes from asia. Took about 2 weeks for them to come in.


----------



## crabcake (Dec 19, 2007)

hey well that looks great and nice job with your photography.


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Do u guys know any online contest that i can join? Thanks


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Over the pst few days i had a little bit of staghorn algae the grew on the rocks. I have increase the co2. What are ur experiences with staghorn?


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Right now i have an empty 5lb which i am going to refill in 3 days. Hopefully the plants would not suffer much. Right now i am supplying co2 via yeast and sugar, cut down lights to 4-5hrs and cutting down on ferts for the next few days.

My nylon washer is stuck to the regulator. How do u guys get it out? Hot water? And where do you buy ur washers. Please suggest some that works with the milwaukee set. 

The HC's old leaves has turn alittle bit darker. kinda looks like its algae and a little like phoshate deficiency. ill upload a picture soon to show you what i mean. 

Thanks


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Update

Over the past few weeks, the Hc kinda looks dull as i ran out of co2 and was running on diy. Ive got the plants back shape, filled the co2 and continuing regular dosing regimes.
It has grown a little bit.Heres are 2 pictures to compare before and after.

2 Weeks ago:











Right Now:


----------



## Aennedry (Mar 4, 2009)

Very peaceful and calming in its simplicity.
I really like it.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

damnn..Its soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## amano101 (Dec 21, 2008)

very good layout on this iwagami. i'm a sucker for cardinals, i don't care what anyone says. the main concern i have is with the 2213. nobody thinks this is too small? i'm talking about the flow/gph, not what Eheim rates it at.


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

I do agree that the eheim 2213 has a rather slow gph, which is why i added another pump for circulation. In terms of size, it does hold alot of media which i like.

oh btw. You cant see the hairgrass as ive trimmed it down 2 inches because the old blades were turning brown and it is very unpleasent. The hairgrass has been growing senting out runenrs here and there.


----------



## skratikans (May 23, 2008)

wow...looks so peaceful, I love it


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Update march 24th/09

Ive taken out the background for a different look.

Tell me what you guys think of it without a background





























Enjoy


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow, what a great looking tank/scape. Also cardinals are perfect IMO for accenting beautiful scapes such as yours! Great job and congrats.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Jesse


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

The background is great for the photography; I prefer the clean look of this for everyday interaction.

I like the downoi you have used... Gives me an idea for my tank


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks great. 
Keep up it up .
I liked the background on better.


----------



## hilikus16 (Nov 6, 2008)

x2 on the background. The black background made all the colors pop out more, especially on the cardinals.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Were you able to get a handle on the staghorn? Nice Tank btw!


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah i was able to handle the staghorn. I just simply increase the co2. Anyways i will be leaving the aquarium without background for a little bit. I find that without the background, it provides the tank with alot more depth but the downside is the reflection even without flash. It is true that the background gives the cardinals much more colour. ill probably put the background on in 2 weeks or so.

Ive also added couple of cherry shrimps from my breeding tank. if they did breed the shrimplets wouldn't survive as there are 18 cardinals and a huge filter.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, i like it without the background for pictures and everything but the black background really did make the colors pop. that lawn is looking awesome, hows the downoi! i love it!


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Just beautiful!


----------



## iantan05 (Aug 24, 2008)

Update April 9th/09

Over the past few weeks ive had problems with snails. They have overpoplutaed my aquarium but is under control now with a small dose of copper. Here is the progress of my aquarium from day one.


Day 1:











Day 30:










Day 45: Notice the downoi



















Day 60:










Day 90:










And finally April 9th/09:










Notice the lush growth of the HC:



























http://i491.photobucket.com/albums/rr277/iantan05/IMG_1874.jpg 

Top view:



















Ian


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

beautiful..


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

great tank, that hardscape is amazing, the carpet is one of the nicest ive seen. great work!


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, that is a great carpet!! 
i can't believe this is growing on florabase. its amazing.


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Your guitar shouldn't be next to a window. Just like any other musical instrument (and most aquariums  ), it should be in drafty areas, next to vents, or get direct sunlight.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Wow, the progress is great, looks like things are coming along.
And snails are a FPITA.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

very nice... why'd you remove the hairgrass?


----------



## justinq (Dec 6, 2006)

Great tank. Personally I think it looks better with the black background. It makes things pop more and hides a lot of the man made elements better. Beautiful either way, though.


----------

